# Quad in a truck



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

I see so many people with their quad in the bed of the truck...some fit with the tailgate open, some closed. I can't get the tailgate of my shortbed truck closed with the Sportsman in the back. Soooo, what would be the best way to tie it down in the back? I was playing with some ratchet straps, but it would take at least 4 of them and I wasn't happy with the hook up points as well as the angle between the quad and the tie down points. I want something that is quick and easy as well as secure. I will give up a little time to make it secure, if that means the quad won't move in the bed. 

What do you do? What have you seen others do? Also, anything I definitely should NOT try??


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Depending on the front rack you sometimes have to put a block, like a six by six,ahead of the quad to keep the front rack from hiting the window of the truck on bumps or stops when the suspension flexs.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Check this product out. It might be what you are looking for.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=183633


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

I put my Honda Rancher in my short bed with the tailgate closed. But I do put a 4x4 in front of the front wheel, Leave it in gear and use four ratchet straps attached to the racks.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

When I brought mine home from the dealer, I had mine in gear, parking brake on and 2 straps, one on the rear and one in front. It never moved after a 150 mile trip.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Guys...DO NOT PUT YOUR ATV IN GEAR. When you hit the brakes or accelerate it can cause undue clashing and grinding of the gears. Just use park brake and chucks or straps


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

I back my Rincon onto the bed and place a 2x4 near the tailgate. The back tires protect against the rack breaking the rear window and the 2x4 lifts the front of the quad just enough so it does not rub against the top of the closed tailgate. Leave in drive and engage the parking brake and it doesn't move. On longer trips I use a couple of tie downs.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

That atv carrier is a neat little set up. I believe that would be the way to go for short bed owners....


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I used this setup on both my shortbed chevy and my new shortbed dodge for my polaris ATP


6x6 block in the front of the bed (keeps the front bumper from smashing window) and just use 2 tie downs, both on the front. My chevy had those twist in ring tie downs on top of the bed and I never had a probem hauling it 225 miles each way. My new dodge has tie downs built right into the bed near the bottom so now I just tie the front end down there. Set the parking brake and away you go

There is no need to have 4 straps unless it makes you feel better then go right ahead.

The atv carrier is no good if you still want to haul a trailer behind your truck.


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

My front wheels go over the wheel wells in the bed. Set the parkign brake and its not going anywhere for me.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey just my 2 cents I own a shortbox chevy put my 500 sportsman in the back close the tailgate put 4 tiedowns on each tiedown spot and one in the area your chains go for a trailer also never had a problem. My buddy has the same exact truck and 4 wheller you will know him if you see him he has full-time air conditioning now his wench took out the back window, that;s why I don't have one :lol: :lol:   Hope this helps


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

yoopernut said:


> My buddy has the same exact truck and 4 wheller you will know him if you see him he has full-time air conditioning now his wench took out the back window, that;s why I don't have one :lol: :lol:   Hope this helps


I'm not sure if this is a mis-print or not, but I'm sure if you meant a winch on the quad you would have got the spelling right, therefore I was just wondering who is the wench ? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's an option. Works in a truck bed or a trailer....the bed is still useable as the arm is removeable when not in use. Plus it's lockable. Certainly wouldn't need to worry about the back window with this in use as well.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...catalog/pod-link.jhtml_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21412


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

FishTales sorry everyone isnt perfect like yourself or wait your not perfect either. Sorry everyone makes mistakes @@@ hole


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Yoopernut, 
Your right, I was wrong in the way I worded the post, did not mean to challenge you in any way, please accept my apologies.
Rich


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Appology accepeted


----------

